# is 12 bolts to mutch ?



## JT. (Aug 18, 2014)

bought some 6" LO backplates had a vertex chuck 200 mm + degree plate (came of a broken rotary table )

the 6"is way to small  for that chuck ,so how to modify  have an other chuck  and have a degree wheel in one  

but how to hold the small backplate to the 200 mm chuck 4-6 -8  m8 bolts . i had 12 high grade ,8 hex bolt from another 
trash found so why not go for 12  LOL

so now i only need to finish the front side an slam the chuck on


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 18, 2014)

I think you need a few more, just to make sure it doesn't fall off:roflmao:


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 18, 2014)

Add some locktite. Then weld it in 4 spots.

Jake Parker


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 18, 2014)

I dont think 12 bolts is too mutch whatsoever. My wife on the other hand..........

Cheers Phil


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 18, 2014)

For some strange reason Phil, I thought of you right off the bat when I saw this post.  Yup...   too much!!   :roflmao:


----------



## Pat of TN (Aug 18, 2014)

No, twelve screws is too many, with that many elliptical bores you have weakened the structural integrity of the crystalline structure of the cast iron.

Just kidding!

Well, I'll put it like this - if your chuck comes off now, you have a serious problem!


----------



## Lucky 13 (Aug 26, 2014)

No such thing as too much overkill.


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 27, 2014)

12 Bolts, Silly boy......I don't think Momma complains either does she?   

Bob


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 27, 2014)

Every other bolt should be left hand thread just in case you decide to move north or south of the equator :lmao:


----------



## ortho (Aug 28, 2014)

I've driven a Dodge van around with few lug nuts missing.  So, . . . you should be okay.  :whistle:


----------



## JT. (Aug 28, 2014)

ortho said:


> I've driven a Dodge van around with few lug nuts missing.  So, . . . you should be okay.  :whistle:



every dodge that stil drives is a good dodge )


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 28, 2014)

JT. said:


> bought some 6" LO backplates had a vertex chuck 200 mm + degree plate (came of a broken rotary table )
> 
> the 6"is way to small  for that chuck ,so how to modify  have an other chuck  and have a degree wheel in one
> 
> ...



There is the old saying "Better Safe than Sorry".  Good job


----------



## Fabrickator (Aug 28, 2014)

Five, well placed and sized studs can easily keep the wheels on a 8000HP Top Fuel Dragster.

I'm just saying...


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 28, 2014)

Or not..



Cheers Phil


----------



## cjtoombs (Aug 28, 2014)

A lot is good, more is better, and too much is just right.


----------

